# Got a quickbooks question



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a copy of 2003 quickbooks pro and wonder if any of you think I should upgrade to 09 pro? They are selling it now for 99 bucks.Is it worth it to upgrade?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't like you any more Bender, all you do is give me these short answers that leave me hanging.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

yea


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

lol sorry, I have a good reason for QB 09 but I cant remember I'll blame it on the beer.
And I'll get back to you on PM:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: I guess if it is faster, or I can do more stuff with it, I guess it would be worth it. The one problem I have with 03 is that I can't email contracts/invoices straight out of Quickbooks, not good, but I just wonder is there anything else that's better?


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Absolutely,
Many nice upgrades and any support for 2003 will soon be nonexistant. Can you email invoices from 2003, I don't remember for sure....
Also it has a feature that always you to save your backup file as a small "portable" file and send to your CPA for reviewing. :yes:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I can save a cpa file but can't send invoices in email.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to upgrade my friend.:blink:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I recall reading something about the upgrade. Something like once you do the new version adds time expired features to ones that do not have them on 2003. Mainly to squeeze more money out of you. I think it may have been class action or something. Dont quote me on that but I do recall some big stink over that upgrade.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Here it is. Intuit "sunsetting" policy. I might look into reading the fine print first.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Here it is. Intuit "sunsetting" policy. I might look into reading the fine print first.


That must be why they lowered the price, if you have to upgrade every three years I guess they feel they will make more money in the long haul.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a quick note: They said that if you purchase 09, then after three years you will not be able to send your invoices unless you upgrade.They also said you will still be able to send them through pdf. This is what I have been doing anyway, so I will have to figure out if I want to plunk down 100 bucks ever three years or not I guess. I think they are trying to be more like M,Soft now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 06 and will eventually get 09. My main reason would be to make my CPA's job easier as he has 09 as well. If 09 has more benefits than 06 that I can use, then great! If not, no loss. The plus side is that someone else will benefit from me having it :yes:.....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been told your CPA will give you a copy, but I've never asked.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Just a quick note: They said that if you purchase 09, then after three years you will not be able to send your invoices unless you upgrade.They also said you will still be able to send them through pdf. This is what I have been doing anyway, so I will have to figure out if I want to plunk down 100 bucks ever three years or not I guess. I think they are trying to be more like M,Soft now.


Cool. I'm all for paying for upgrades I just dont like when they take stuff away that you currently have and impose new charges for them in future versions.

They are taking advantage of us because they know we already use the product and now they want us to keep paying for it over an over.

Mental note: make warranty policy that states homeowner is to pay more money when current warranty runs out so I can make money over and over without going back to the house. Genius. And for every year that passes I take away a portion of the warranted work so they can pay me for something they already had done and when I get called back for more work I can impose a new warranty policy for that work too.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Just spend the $100.00 and be done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

They have it set up to soak as much residual cash as they can. Most features such as payroll will not work after 3 years forcing you to upgrade.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I upgrade QB about every 3 years. The money I spend works out to pennies per hour, which is insignificant.

Brian Phillips


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Brian said:


> I upgrade QB about every 3 years. The money I spend works out to pennies per hour, which is insignificant.
> 
> Brian Phillips


exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well if I have to do it, I have to do it.I just remember buying software and it was yours now your just renting it, I guess.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can copy and paste from invoice to invoice in the new version?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You shouldn't need to if you enter them as a customer. But yes, you can copy/paste.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Does anyone know if you can copy and paste from invoice to invoice in the new version?


Little confused by what you mean, but all info. will roll into new version. All your info. will be as it was, just with upgraded icons and features.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

JAYJAY said:


> Little confused by what you mean, but all info. will roll into new version. All your info. will be as it was, just with upgraded icons and features.:thumbsup:


Just wondered: If you have in one invoice that has say some of the same things in it that you want to say in the invoice that your writing, can you cut and paste to save typing out the whole thing?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Just wondered: If you have in one invoice that has say some of the same things in it that you want to say in the invoice that your writing, can you cut and paste to save typing out the whole thing?


There is a feature called memorize, I don't use it though. I use "items" to enter all info on estimates/invoices.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> There is a feature called memorize, I don't use it though. I use "items" to enter all info on estimates/invoices.


Well the next time you are on a invoice try to copy a line out of it, and insert it into a new invoice and see if you can do that if you have time?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Well the next time you are on a invoice try to copy a line out of it, and insert it into a new invoice and see if you can do that if you have time?


Just did it, copies fine (not the "item", just the line of text)
I am on QB Pro 07 for Mac though. Just reread thread!



Bender said:


> You shouldn't need to if you enter them as a customer. But yes, you can copy/paste.


If Bender says so, its gospel!:notworthy:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> Just did it, copies fine (not the "item", just the line of text)
> I am on QB Pro 07 for Mac though. Just reread thread!
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Bender: I forgot you said that.I need to be told more than once on many things.


----------

